
Alfred-Evernote-Workflow - jopemachine
https://github.com/jopemachine/alfred-evernote-workflow
======
jopemachine
Hi everyone,

Let me introduce evernote workflow that I use.

I made this workflow for adding some features that I wanted at first, and I
share this with you because I think it would be much better to use it
together.

You can check it on below repository including demo.

Repo: [https://github.com/jopemachine/alfred-evernote-
workflow](https://github.com/jopemachine/alfred-evernote-workflow)

And as for how to install, please refer the README.md of above repository.

